# Has anyone used Kenyan hardwoods?



## putnamm (Jan 27, 2016)

I have a colleague who will be leaving soon. As a thank you and going-away present, I'd like to make her a pen. Kenya has a particularly special meaning for her, so I'd like to make a pen out of a wood native to that country. I understand that the following woods are native hardwoods in Kenya, and I'm wondering if anyone has ever worked with any of these:

Musheragi
Muiri
Mukeo
Camphor
Musaise

If anyone could make a recommendation on which wood(s) would/would not make for a good pen, I would appreciate it. Or, if you have any suggestions for other native Kenyan woods that I did not list here, those are welcome as well.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## plantman (Jan 27, 2016)

Mark: I have turned Camphor wood. Smells good, turns easy, but doesn't have much pop in the grain. At least the pieces that I have don't. Kenya also has Ebony. This with a silver, chrome, or brushed satin pen kit, would make a very rich looking pen.  Jim  S


----------



## Edgar (Jan 27, 2016)

The only one on that list that I have turned is Camphor, but mine are from a local tree here in Alvin, TX. Send me a PM if you'd like to try a couple of blanks.

Jim is right that a small piece of Camphor on a pen won't usually have much pop to the grain, but it does sometimes have great chatoyancy which really looks neat. Camphor is generally better suited for larger projects like bowls, candle holders, etc.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 27, 2016)

Any wood can make a nice pen - so it comes down to what you have on hand, or can get.  My uncle lived in Kenya for years - tea is an important Kenyan export, so tea leaves cast in resin might be a nice one as well...


----------



## plantman (Jan 27, 2016)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Any wood can make a nice pen - so it comes down to what you have on hand, or can get.  My uncle lived in Kenya for years - tea is an important Kenyan export, so tea leaves cast in resin might be a nice one as well...



Charcoal is one of there biggest exports. Charcoal bits mixed with colored resin would also be interesting.   Jim  S


----------



## mark james (Jan 27, 2016)

I'll vote for the camphor.  I have turned some blanks that are equal to Koa and Myrtle in it's chatoyance.

So...Charcoal, tea and camphor!  Quite a brew! :wink:  Have FUN!


----------

